# Letters to Santa



## jujube (Nov 27, 2022)

Dear Santa:

All I want this year is a fat bank account and a slim body.  

Don't get those mixed up like you did last year!

Love, Jujube


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2022)

What I want you couldn't get down the chimney (if I had one).


----------



## Bella (Dec 18, 2022)

Dear Santa, 

I've been a very good girl. Please bring me a nice boy to play with. 

Love, Bella


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2022)

Jason Momoa .. for the 3rd year in a row. Starting to lose faith in you, Santa!


----------



## jujube (Dec 18, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Jason Momoa .. for the 3rd year in a row. Starting to lose faith in you, Santa!


No, no, no, Pinky.  Santa promised him to MEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 18, 2022)

Dear Santa,

Please allow Pinky and Jujube to share this Jason fella during the holidays.
You can give me the other gifts you were going to leave for them.
I don't want your sack to stay too full, it must get heavy.
You are welcome.

Your friend,
Pammie


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2022)

jujube said:


> Dear Santa:
> 
> All I want this year is a fat bank account and a slim body.
> 
> ...


*That's funny because that's what I asked for too and Santa screwed up. *


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2022)

*Dear Santa, I have been a very bad girl. Last year the rewards were great, but please don’t forget to adjust for inflation. *


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2022)

jujube said:


> No, no, no, Pinky.  Santa promised him to MEEEEEEE!!!


I see another mud wrestling session coming up!


----------



## Lawrence (Dec 18, 2022)

Dear Santa please bring me a lot of firewood and stack it on my firewood pile behind my house.


----------



## jujube (Dec 18, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I see another mud wrestling session coming up!


Oh, no!  The last time I was mud rasslin', it was Mother Teresa and I had made it to the Nobel Prize finals and she looked better in a bikini than I did.  I wuz robbed and it left a bad taste in mah mouf. Of course, that *might* have been the mud. She played dirty.


----------

